# Wild Willi Wag Tail has Babies that live in our backyard..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! Remember the Willie Wag Tail that sits on our hands well our little fellow has had two babies and is very busy feeding them.The Willie still sits on our hands and of course for those who don't know i do wash my hands very well afterwards... While my computer was away being fixed i have been taking quite a few photo's.. Thought i'd share some photo's with you all..

Mum and Baby.


Little baby quite hungry.








Thank you for Stopping by.​


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a few more this morning there are 3 two babies.. They are getting friendly.. Here is a couple more photo's..



Mum and Two babies.


Ready get set go two babies having a race.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Those birds are so cute! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Awww! Those birds are so cute! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Aww Thanks Gabby.. Glad you liked the Willie Wag Tails they are an amazing little bird..


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

They are so cutee ! I really loved them !:budgie:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Wild*

Wild willie wag tail is my fav of your wild friends. Do both parents feed or just the ****? How do you tell them apart? Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Too cool Lyn! Now you just have to gain their trust as well and get them sitting on your hand! Very cool!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

damag said:


> They are so cutee ! I really loved them !:budgie:


Thank you....



Jo Ann said:


> Wild willie wag tail is my fav of your wild friends. Do both parents feed or just the ****? How do you tell them apart? Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. To your question you asked yes both parents feed there young...



jean20057 said:


> Too cool Lyn! Now you just have to gain their trust as well and get them sitting on your hand! Very cool!


When my mum comes home from her holiday I will get her to take a photo of the wag tail on my hand..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are awesome photo's Lyn....thank you for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Those are awesome photo's Lyn....thank you for sharing...


Thanks Bro... I am glad you liked them... I love sharing the photos here with everyone....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your willie wagtail friend and his little family too! 
I love that photo of the mother feeding the chick, thanks for sharing these pics with us, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> It's great to see your willie wagtail friend and his little family too!
> I love that photo of the mother feeding the chick, thanks for sharing these pics with us, Lyn!


Thanks Ana.. I was lucky to get that photo as they are so quick.. So glad you liked it.....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What an amazing opportunity to observe and befriend these adorable little birds  

I really loved the pictures, they are so cute!
I, too, want to see a picture of them perching on your hand!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are so sweet!! I love seeing bird babies with their parents! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> They are so sweet!! I love seeing bird babies with their parents! Thank you for sharing!


Thanks Despina. I love them to they are so cute...


----------

